# clubs in wiltshire, uk



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey all just wondering what clubs are in Wiltshire, uk,. I play 40k and fantasy, ive got hordes and magic but never played?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I dont know if its still open but Triple Helix in Westbury used to have game nights on Tuesday and Thursday. Failing that there was SAD Wargamers in Swindon. Been a few years since I lived in the area so would google those two


----------

